# San Soo / Kenpo



## L Canyon (Jul 12, 2004)

I am sorry if this question is too obvious - but I want to learn so I'll ask it anyway.

 Whenever I read about San Soo, I recall alot is mentioned about anatomy, physics, economy of motion, etc. I seem to remember that Kenpo stressed these ideas as well.

 Is this incorrect? Are there any similarities between the 2 arts?

 Thank you - Randy


----------



## Zoran (Jul 12, 2004)

L Canyon said:
			
		

> I am sorry if this question is too obvious - but I want to learn so I'll ask it anyway


 You should never apologize for asking a question.



> Whenever I read about San Soo, I recall alot is mentioned about anatomy, physics, economy of motion, etc. I seem to remember that Kenpo stressed these ideas as well.


 Yes it does. But Kenpo and San Soo does not have the market cornered in those concepts. Wing Chun is another that has these principles as do many others. Although the terms and method of conveying these princlples can be quite different.



> Is this incorrect? Are there any similarities between the 2 arts?


 San Soo is a traditional form of Kung Fu. Kenpo Karate tends to be non tradtional. IMO, you will find similarities in many arts. Motion is motion and the rules of such tend to be somewhat universal. But you would need to find someone who has studied both to get a good opinion of similarities.


----------



## The Kai (Jul 12, 2004)

I heard ( and i don't know how reliable0 that GM Parker and Jimmy Wong? of San soo were roommates at one point


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 12, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> I heard ( and i don't know how reliable0 that GM Parker and Jimmy Wong? of San soo were roommates at one point


Honest mistake. But they are differant people.  Mr. Parker was friends with Jimmy Wing Woo.  Jimmy H. Woo is the man who brought Kung Fu San Soo here from China.


----------

